# Vietnamese: Gentile



## mrleezoo

What does “Gentile” mean in Vietnamese ? please help me. The orginal sentence:
Wine for Orthodox Jews must be kosher, meaning it must not be touched at any point in its process (from picking of the grapes to bottling it) by either a “Gentile” or non-observant Jew and it must contain only kosher ingredients

many thanks !


----------



## Pietruzzo

I guess you can say anything that means "a non jewish person". According to google translator it's Dân ngoại


----------



## Radioh

This concept does not exist in Vietnamese, so there's no specific word for it. I think I would translate it as, going by its English definition, "ai đó không phải người Do Thái"(someone who is not Jewish)


Pietruzzo said:


> I guess you can say anything that means "a non jewish person". According to google translator it's Dân ngoại


That means nothing to me, I'm afraid.


----------



## fdb

This Bible translation uses Gờ-réc, which I assume means "Greek" and which is a literal translation of the Greek original.

*Romans 2* 
9.  Tribulation and anguish, upon every soul of man that doeth evil, of the Jew first, and also of the Gentile;

Sự hoạn nạn khốn khó giáng cho mọi người làm ác, trước cho người Giu-đa, sau cho người Gờ-réc;

θλιψις και στενοχωρια επι πασαν ψυχην ανθρωπου του κατεργαζομενου το κακον ιουδαιου τε πρωτον και ελληνος

10.  But glory, honour, and peace, to every man that worketh good, to the Jew first, and also to the Gentile:

nhưng vinh hiển, tôn trọng, cùng sự bình an cho mọi người làm lành, trước cho người Giu-đa, sau cho người Gờ-réc.

δοξα δε και τιμη και ειρηνη παντι τω εργαζομενω το αγαθον ιουδαιω τε πρωτον και ελληνι


----------



## Radioh

That's completely alien to me. I'm no religious man, so that's not surprising. But I believe almost everyone would have no idea what Gờ-réc means. I wouldn't have if you hadn't told me


----------



## SnowFlake0o0

Gentile is translated in Vietnamese Bible as Dân Ngoại. The Hebrew word for gentile is Goy (singular) and Goyim (plural)
Các dân ngoại are people who are non-Jew.

Wine for Orthodox Jews must be kosher, meaning it must not be touched at any point in its process (from picking of the grapes to bottling it) by either a “Gentile” or non-observant Jew and it must contain only kosher ingredients

Rượu vang dành cho người do thái chính thống phải đạt tiêu chuẩn kosher, có nghĩa là rượu đó không được đụng vào bất cứ thời điểm nào trong quá trình làm rượu ( từ lượm hạt nho cho đến khi đóng chai ) bởi một người dân ngoại hoặc một người do thái nhưng không thực hành đạo và rượu chỉ được chứa duy nhất các nguyên liệu đạt chuẩn kosher.



Radioh said:


> That's completely alien to me. I'm no religious man, so that's not surprising. But I believe almost everyone would have no idea what Gờ-réc means. I wouldn't have if you hadn't told me



The noun "dân ngoại" in Vietnamese is easy to understand for Vietnamese who are observant Christians such as Vietnamese Catholics and Vietnamese Protestants.


----------



## Radioh

Yea I figured as much but I can't say I've ever heard or seen dân ngoại, let alone knowing its meaning.


----------



## nochim

May be 'Gentile' means  Kẻ ngoại tộc - Kẻ ngoại đạo


----------

